# Where do you get your co2 kits



## fishyfriends (Feb 20, 2015)

Is there a place you can buy a co2 kit (not the tiny fluval ones) with everything you need.

Read the article at the top of the equipment thread but thinking of starting with co2 but trying to figure out the best way to get into it.


----------



## Maple (Sep 14, 2016)

I got my equip from a British supplier. I run an adapter using sodastream CO2 canisters (which we have around) - they also have the 320 adapters for paintball or standard tanks, as all is in Brit standard. Found them cheaper than green leaf or other quality - CO2supermarket.co.uk Careful though, prices are in pounds or USD.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

What size is the tank? There are several kits for smaller systems but I find them expensive for what your getting. 

Your basic kit will consist of the following

Regulator
Tank
Co2 resistant tubing and check valve(s)
Diffuser / reactor

I would also strongly suggest you get a solenoid as well.

The size of the aquarium will determine what kind of diffusion you will need to adequately deliver or dissolve your co2. It will also determine to some extent how big of a tank you will need.


----------



## fishyfriends (Feb 20, 2015)

*Tank is 20 gallon long*

I have a couple of 20 gallon longs that I might upgrade to a 40 gallon later - thank you for the advice - any info helpful!


----------

